# Decisions... Decisions .... ???



## jserrent (5 mo ago)

Well ..... I saw the new electric Toro 2 stage on the dealer floor yesterday .... and started to worry ....🙄

I'm still running my almost 20yr. Old 2 cycle 726TE which is a Beast in heavy snow ... It starts every year, its loud and stinky, but good God can it throw snow far ....!!! 
For it's assumed 7hp. RTek engine and killer torque, it's finding the oddball broken mechanical part that will kill it.
It's also Ungodly Heavy , I'm a lot older and some kind of steering assist would be welcome!

For Sh*ts and Giggles I started checking out an 826 OAE with the 252cc engine, and wondered if it would at least throw as far as my old 726 ..???
I have a high retaining wall on one side of my drive that I have to throw the snow up and over. 
Over the almost 20 yrs. I've got rid of the crap plastic carb on the 726 with an all metal replacement.... made a huge difference , even had a throttle adjustment screw!!!
Also $70. For a leaky plastic gas tank ... a new scraper bar...
I have 2 new belts , but when I saw the difficulty putting them on, they're still in the bag.....lol...
Main Point ....
For you experts and 826 OAE owners, Can that new Toro throw as high and far as the old 726TE ???

I'm also worried in a year or 2 , we won't see gas machines on the floor .... and unless it's got a battery like a Tesla, It's not going to make it in Northeast PA.

Thanks !


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome... also check out the Electric Snowblowers section, lots of good information.









Electric Snowblowers (and other related electrons)


The ones powered by electrons: corded or battery




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I still have my Toro S260 and Toro CCR GTS3000 and I would still have
all four 2 cycle pups if the first two had not died with side frame failures.

Changing V the belts can be time consuming but once it is done its done.
My brothers did nothing to the machine other than check the oil and pour gas
in it over 20 plus years.

I can testify to the dinged fingers and scrapes from changing the V belts
but it was not all that messy even with my huge hands 

The OEM Troy-Bilt snow blower my brothers gave me still needs a new
drive wheel rubber but that drive tire is not going to be hard to replace.

If the drive belts are cracked and shiny from slippage, it is a sure bet
you probably need a new drive tire as well. Once you replace the
drive tire you will see a world of difference in how it handles. 

I would not trade it in on a new one as they have been detuned to
make the EPA happy for thier tail pipe emmissions tests.


----------



## jserrent (5 mo ago)

Thanks ! 
I think my main concern will be getting trapped into an electric 2 stage blower at some point ?
In other words, how long will Toro continue building gas snowblowers ???


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

jserrent said:


> how long will Toro continue building gas snowblowers ???


My guess is as long as it is legal and profitable to do so, they will. It's not wholly within their control.


----------



## RCDELAWARE (2 mo ago)

Yard equipment should be big, loud and stinky. They will drag me kicking and screaming into the electric equipment arena. Battery tech will eventually get to where range and charge times make this sort of thing viable for moderate to heavy use.


----------



## jserrenti55 (2 mo ago)

I do this to the center wheel and smooth flywheel every year to keep this Beast throwing snow across the street. 
First I thoroughly rub down the rubber on the center wheel with alcohol on a terrycloth rag.
If there is still glaze , go to town with light strokes of 1000 or 700 grit sandpaper.... 
Give it one more wipe off with the alcohol..
Next clean any embedded **** off the flywheel with the alcohol....
Grease up the center wheel rack and the chain while you're in there.
Button it up. !!
The first time I did this it was about 10 years old , and it was losing some throwing distance.
After doing the clean ..... It shot Snow 40ft. Again ...!!! 
And there's lots of rubber still on the wheel !

If you do it every year, you really don't have to get aggressive and use the sandpaper....
Just a quick alcohol rub on the rubber and wheel and it'll keep it throwing far . 🙂

Toro 726TE.... started on one pull AGAIN this year ...Lol.... Cool...!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" Exposing rubber to rubbing alcohol infrequently can cause discoloration and deterioration, but prolonged use of isopropyl alcohol will wear down and eventually destroy it. Ensure the longevity of rubber by keeping it away from rubbing alcohol." (WWW)


----------



## jserrenti55 (2 mo ago)

Good Thought ...... Glad my Tape Deck pinch rollers never showed signs of damage ...lol
I used Fantastic spray cleaner on a Terry cloth rag this year , and it worked just as well without the alcohol . 
Something about fantastic that works really good on tires and rubber ....
Gives it some Tooth ... 😁😁


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm sure that even if they stop producing gas powered OPE, there will be a big market to support parts for another 20+ years. Just have to stock up on some of these parts and make sure you're doing your yearly maintenance to keep those machines in very good condition.


----------



## jserrenti55 (2 mo ago)

That's the point .... 
I'm really planning on biting the bullet next year, and grab one more Toro gas 2 stage before they're extinct ...
It won't have the same robust oder that makes its way through the whole house like my 2 cycle ..... lol .... but my wife will be happy !


----------

